# Official Samsung I5801 Thread



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 13, 2010)

As there are growing users of I5801 and many FAQ for I580I...I have started this thread 

*www.tracyandmatt.co.uk/blogs/media/tracyandmatts_blog/windowslivewriter/samsunggalaxyapolloi5801unboxingvideo_787c/samsung-galaxy-3-i5801-1_2.jpg

*General Info
-----------
Price in India:11.5-12.5k
OS:Android 2.1
Able to Root:Yes 

Other Names
Galaxy3 Apollo
Samsung GT-I5801*

Specs
-----
General 	

2G Network 	GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G Network 	HSDPA 900 / 2100
Announced 	2010, June
Status 	Available. Released 2010, July

Size 
Dimensions 	113.5 x 55 x 12.9 mm
Weight 	109 g


Display 	
Type 	TFT capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
Size 	240 x 400 pixels, 3.2 inches
 	- Touch Wiz 3.0
- Accelerometer sensor for UI auto-rotate
- Proximity sensor for auto turn-off
- Multi-touch input method

Sound 	
Alert types 	Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones
Speakerphone 	Yes
 	- 3.5 mm audio jack
- DNSe (Digital Natural Sound Engine)

Memory 	
Phonebook 	Practically unlimited entries and fields, Photocall
Call records 	Practically unlimited
Internal 	512MB ROM, 256MB RAM
Card slot 	microSD, up to 32GB, 1GB card included, buy memory

Data 	
GPRS 	Class 10 (4+1/3+2 slots), 32 - 48 kbps
EDGE 	Class 10, 236.8 kbps
3G 	HSDPA, 3.6 Mbps
WLAN 	Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n
Bluetooth 	Yes, v3.0 with A2DP
Infrared port 	No
USB 	Yes, v2.0 microUSB

Camera 	
Primary 	3.15 MP, 2048x1536 pixels, autofocus
Features 	Geo-tagging, face and smile detection
Video 	Yes, QVGA@15fps
Secondary 	No

Features 	
OS 	Android OS, v2.1 (Eclair), upgradable to v2.2
CPU 	667 MHz processor
Messaging 	SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Mail, IM
Browser 	HTML
Radio 	Stereo FM radio with RDS
Games 	 
Colors 	Black, White
GPS 	Yes, with A-GPS support
Java 	Via third party application
 	- Digital compass
- MP4/DivX/XviD/WMV/H.264/H.263 player
- MP3/WAV/eAAC+ player
- Organizer
- Document editor (Word, Excel, PowerPoint, PDF)
- Google Search, Maps, Gmail,
YouTube, Calendar, Google Talk integration
- Voice memo
- T9

Battery 	  	
Standard battery, Li-Ion 1500 mAh
Stand-by 	Up to 620 h (2G) / Up to 510 h (3G)
Talk time 	Up to 15 h 30 min (2G) / Up to 7 h 15 min (3G)


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 13, 2010)

*Rooting Guide*


HOW TO ROOT/UNROOT :

Simply use z4root. z4root it's an app you install from the market or by side loading, that has a single button that will root your device.
You can find all infos about z4root here: *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=833953

Download:
This application is available directly from the market. Search for 'z4root'
or click here for .apk
*www.fileserve.com/file/z39RsmU

====================================================================
OR


Register an account in  forum.xda-developers.com

then


Follow these threads:
A)*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=778880
B)*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=742403
*
Remember:-

I)
Download the one click root from thread B)

After extraction use the following file as root.rar

*forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=8226981&postcount=128*

II)Keep phone in usb debugging as mentioned


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 13, 2010)

*FAQ*

Most tweaks are summarised here-
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=858583

1)Does this phone have video call?
*No
*

2)Is Rooting possible
*Yes I580I android v2.1 is rootable*

3)Is the screen AMOLED
*No*

4)What video formats playable?
*AVI,DIVX,3GP,MP4,Ipod format*
(mkv not playable in normal video player..even if you have external app..the processor is slow at rendering)

5)What apps work?
*I have currently more than 50apps installed..the following market apps work-
Opera,
DroidWall,
aFirewall,
Task Killer,
ChompSMS,
IMDB,
Barcode scanner,
Swarm,
Compass,
GPSOPT,
Terminal Emulator,
Super User permmission(Root app),
RingDroid,
Switch Network,
APN widget
SetCpu
Chess
Motivation Quotes
Best Tube
Balloon
Root Explorer
etc
*

6)Does it face any resolution prob
*Frankly i had 99%success rate with apps i tried from market..there was no resolution prob *

7)Is the screen a finger print magnet?
*Ya if you dont clean once a day...you see some prints...it can be reduced by using screen cover/guard*

8)GPS Show Location is Unavailable!
*GPS Problem - The device doesnot catch GPS properly for first use because of timezone of europe,
Solution use GPSOpt from Market!*

9)Balance/USSD code not working?
* USSD codes(*123# etc), Push SMS from vendors & IVR doesnot work when Samsung Mobile Tracker is enabled.*

10)Mount SD-Card?
*Make sure first drivers is installed
First configure ur usb setting as mass storage in Settings-->ABout Phone
Now plug usb and connect to pc
In Notification area(when u slide down from top of screen) Click Copy files...
select mount*

11)How to setup exchange email account?
*
*blogs.techrepublic.com.com/smartphones/?p=1581
*


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 13, 2010)

The I5801 USERS:
*
gopi_vbboy
Charan
Aditya11
sanlak23
sasuke
multi
NainO
ashishisdrunk
arvindr1234
sharma_atul85
salvachn
Xmen360
bhargesh
Sap_Sanam
useranonymous 
comrade
creativensimple 
vivek11
Voltage
sameer.pur 
reddead
*


----------



## RCuber (Oct 13, 2010)

Good Work  , you can also list Forum Members using this phone, Include me  . 

I would suggest you to add known issues and how to resolve those too. Following are the issues faced by me till now.

1. GPS Problem - The device doesnot catch GPS properly, Solution use GPSOpt from Market! 
2. USSD codes(*123# etc), Push SMS from vendors & IVR doesnot work when Samsung Mobile Tracker is enabled.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 14, 2010)

^^ welcome


----------



## sanlak23 (Oct 24, 2010)

Messaging problem in i5801
-------------------------------
Hi Everyone

I am Muthu from India. The first thing I wanted and tried on my newly bought Samsung galaxy GT i5801 is group messaging. I can't send group messages (SMS to many contacts) . Only message to first contact in the group list gets succeeded. For all remaining contacts, it is getting failed with "Message not sent!". It's annoying. 

*I checked with my service provider (AirTel Tamilnadu) and found no issues their side.
*I tried other applications like handcent_sms, the same issue persists there also.
*I didn't find anything useful over internet to resolve the issue.

Could anyone help me to get rid of this problem?

Make & Model: Samsung galaxy GT i5801 aka Galaxy Apollo
Android OS: 2.1 Eclair

Thanks,
Muthu


----------



## Aditya11 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey!

Good initiative! I am a proud owner of i5801 too! In fact I have written a review of it here. 

Hoping to see more and more Galaxy 3 users around..


----------



## sasuke (Nov 5, 2010)

my gps does not lock no matter what. pls help me!!!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 5, 2010)

sanlak23 said:


> Messaging problem in i5801
> -------------------------------
> Hi Everyone
> 
> ...




-Dude make sure you are sending to phone no that are active(i.e not switched off)

-Try a factory reset

-Try using chompsms app



sasuke said:


> my gps does not lock no matter what. pls help me!!!!



dude can u elaborate ur problem

u have to first use gpsopt app to fix timezone bug to get gps working


----------



## Gollum (Nov 5, 2010)

Is this phone better than htc wildfire? Does it have flashlight? Does it have flash player in webbrowser to they youtube videos? How is the photo quality of macro photos? How is the reception? Does it have native support for divx? Does it have slide lock system like wildfire?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 5, 2010)

^^
-I havent seen wildfire
-Divx rendering is  very good 
-Flash videos works fine with youtube app
-Flashlight is not there.Camera is ok.
-ya it has slide unlock...lock using power button press


----------



## Gollum (Nov 5, 2010)

What does able to root mean?


----------



## NainO (Nov 5, 2010)

redlofredlof said:


> What does able to root mean?



The process of changing the content of ROM of a device is called as ROOTING the device. This thing is specially popular with android phones.
Rooting the device will let the user access some features that are restricted by the the phone manufacturer. For instance a phone in android 2.1 eclairs version can be upgraded to froyo 2.2 by rooting, before the update is provided by manufacturer OFFICIALLY. Other example is having live wallpapers on galaxy 3 aka apollo.

CAUTION: Rooting your device will void your device warranty, as it is against manufacturer terms and condition.

Can anyone give me alternate for ULTRASURF (software used to bypass the firewall of a WIFI/WLAN) for galaxy 3.
I need it to bypass my college wifi firewall!!!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 5, 2010)

> Can anyone give me alternate for ULTRASURF (software used to bypass the firewall of a WIFI/WLAN) for galaxy 3.
> I need it to bypass my college wifi firewall!!!


lol we are the same. 
Do you think shifting from nokia5233 to this phone will be a good decision? How much do you think i can get for nokia5233 which is still less than a year old?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 5, 2010)

^^Not more than 3-3.5k!!I already inquired at my place.None of the shops were ready to gimme more than 3.5k!


----------



## NainO (Nov 5, 2010)

redlofredlof said:


> lol we are the same.
> Do you think shifting from nokia5233 to this phone will be a good decision?



Yes 
You can feel the advantage of having capacitive touch and android. Capacitive touch is far more superior than the resistive touch of your phone, it can register even the slightest tap on your screen. And as far as android goes, it need no introduction...
Also galaxy 3 will be getting froyo upgrade soon...

BUT, if you are eyeing this phone and pretty much interested in buy it, i suggest you to wait for release of LG OPTIMUS ONE. Optimus one comes preloaded with froyo, have almost same processor and have good screen resolution of 320*480 (galaxy 3: 240*400)...
The low resolution of galaxy 3 is a big hinderance while viewing small text or while using the stock android browser (poor text visibilty at lower zoom). But working with opera mini is just fine.
This is the only problem with galaxy 3 otherwise it is good in every other aspect...


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 6, 2010)

^^Very informative post NainO!!Moving from a phone with 360*640 to 240*400 can be a bummer!!Isn't LG Optimus already launched in India?Or is Optimus One a slightly upgraded version of Optimus?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2010)

@naino
I bought this nokia only for the screen. But the resistive touch sucks. Its also very non responsive at the left and right edges of the screen. I've used wildfire but the jaggies of low resolution makes me not look at the screen. I'm also eyeing the soon to be launched psp2 aka psp-phone which has android3


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 6, 2010)

@redloredlof-it means u can root galaxy3


----------



## NainO (Nov 6, 2010)

@ssb1551
Yaa, nokia provide 360*640 with most if their phones and this resolution is very good as compared to 240*400. But unexpectedly images are quite clear on galaxy 3.

And the phone you are refering is LG OPTIMUS GT540. Yes it is released in india. But it has older version of android, small 3 inch resistive screen and very basic processor. LG OPTIMUS ONE is advancement of this phone in many respects like bigger 3.2 inch capacitive screen and android FROYO (i think this wud be the main selling point of this phone).
OPTIMUS ONE is yet to be released in india and is expected to be tagged with price around 13k.

@redlofredlof
This unresponsiveness of screen will get uglier and (more)uglier with lifespan of your phone.

My friend too bought LG COOKIE PEP(with resistive touch), it was fine till the first month and responded nicely to small taps on screen. But condition went bad and bad and at last, time arrived when the tapping on screen is replaced with (literally)PUNCHING on screen.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2010)

I think i will save up cash for a capacitive touch phone and buy one in jan. Need something to make me happy in the start of the next year.


----------



## multi (Nov 6, 2010)

I just  bought  this phone  yesterday .

1)right now I having  trouble  with  editing  contacts .
as per manual it   for  edit  - press  Menu button  then  edit or other options  will pop up  ,  but  duno  wht  I  am  doing  wrong  it's  not  showing  up  .

2 ) how to  add data  to  SD card  ?  via  Kies ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 6, 2010)

multi said:


> I just  bought  this phone  yesterday .
> 
> 1)right now I having  trouble  with  editing  contacts .
> as per manual it   for  edit  - press  Menu button  then  edit or other options  will pop up  ,  but  duno  wht  I  am  doing  wrong  it's  not  showing  up  .
> ...



1)Make sure u r not entering phone number in name field..i guess it happened once  with me too
2)
Make sure first drivers is installed
First configure ur usb setting as mass storage in Settings-->ABout Phone
Now plug usb and connect to pc
In Notification area(when u slide down from top of screen) Click Copy files...
select mount

Done


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Nov 6, 2010)

i also bought this phone 2 weeks ago....all features r gr8 except the screen resolution.the small text looks very bad but rest is awesome...is there a way to store apps on sd card without rooting...the internal memory seems way too less for me


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2010)

flaws are showing up. I hope its not one.


----------



## bksgs1 (Nov 7, 2010)

I picked up this phone last week.  Works fine except for One issue -  I hve a prepaid card and the balance is slowly reducing  without even making any calls or sending messages.  I have yet to activate gprs.   After some googling have deactivated background data use in the settings.  Even then there is something happening in the background which is eating up the prepaid amount.   I installed  3GWatchdog which is showing some data being transmitted received but unable to pin down which app is responsible.

If I subscribe to a data plan will this stop.
note : I am on reliance.


Please help.


----------



## NainO (Nov 7, 2010)

bksgs1 said:


> balance is slowly reducing  without even making any calls or sending messages.
> 
> If I subscribe to a data plan will this stop.
> note : I am on reliance.



Android phones constantly access the internet for their applications. As no app can be killed on android plateform, they continue to run in background. Increasing Data Usage and Decreasing Balance  

So having GPRS service enabled, this disease can be cured. If you dont have GPRS Pack all the time, just create a dummy APN and set it as default APN for you device. As dummy APN cannot access internet no balance will be reduced


----------



## Gollum (Nov 7, 2010)

What's apn? Access point?


----------



## NainO (Nov 7, 2010)

redlofredlof said:


> What's apn? Access point?



Yes, you got it right. Its ACCESS POINT NAME!!! eg. TATA DOCOMO INTERNET, MOBILE OFFICE etc.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 7, 2010)

any idea when lg optimus one p500 would be launched in india. Also when is galaxy3 going to get android2.2 update? Gsm arena says that it will not.


----------



## NainO (Nov 7, 2010)

Check this out!!!
Froyo update rolling out for Galaxy S in the UK, Apollo is next - GSMArena.com news


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 7, 2010)

bksgs1 said:


> I picked up this phone last week.  Works fine except for One issue -  I hve a prepaid card and the balance is slowly reducing  without even making any calls or sending messages.  I have yet to activate gprs.   After some googling have deactivated background data use in the settings.  Even then there is something happening in the background which is eating up the prepaid amount.   I installed  3GWatchdog which is showing some data being transmitted received but unable to pin down which app is responsible.
> 
> If I subscribe to a data plan will this stop.
> note : I am on reliance.
> ...



Use apn widget

just one touch turn on and off of data service(gprs)

use droid wall as firewall to block specific app from accessing the internet


----------



## multi (Nov 8, 2010)

@gopi  ,  thanks  for  help .

I  think  after  practicing &  doing  as per  manual  we  can  learn  better .

have  u  accessed  internet  on  PC or laptop  using  3G  ?

I got  BSNL 3G  , have  browsed  &  downloded  apps  on  phone  but  still not  tried  on  laptop  ,  any  tips  ?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 8, 2010)

how much does 3g cost?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 8, 2010)

redlofredlof said:


> how much does 3g cost?



bsnl 3g cost 1p per 10kb

data recharges are available in 222,600,etc

rs.222 for 500mb



multi said:


> @gopi  ,  thanks  for  help .
> 
> I  think  after  practicing &  doing  as per  manual  we  can  learn  better .
> 
> ...



i didnt try

u can do a wifi teether to access it in lappy easily(it needs phone rooted)..i did try but my wifi not connecting to adhoc n/w of my phone


----------



## Gollum (Nov 9, 2010)

I read that this phone cannot be connected to pc to be used as a modem with 3g as internet source.


----------



## ashishisdrunk (Nov 9, 2010)

I have rooted My Galaxy 3....Can I still UPdate from Kies

And Is there Any App to Transfer App To Sd


----------



## arvindr1234 (Nov 10, 2010)

Pls can you help me in minimizing the battery use by android system.
It is eating my whole battery life.
Almost 98% is being used by android system.
Hope everyone would be facin the same problem.
Pls give a solution.......Plssssssssss


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 10, 2010)

@ashishisdrunk

As of now, there is no app to transfer apps to SDCard. Only FroYo update or a custom ROM/Mod can enable this functionality. 

@arvindr1234

Are you asking how to increase the battery life? If you want 'Android' not to use max of your battery, then perhaps you can lower the screen brightness, minimize the number of running widgets, turn-off the vibration feedback and switch-off GPS, GPRS, WiFi, Bluetooth when not in use.


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 11, 2010)

arvindr1234 said:


> pls can you help me in minimizing the battery use by android system.
> It is eating my whole battery life.
> Almost 98% is being used by android system.
> Hope everyone would be facin the same problem.
> Pls give a solution.......plssssssssss



eep your gps off )))


----------



## arvindr1234 (Nov 12, 2010)

@adhitya11
Tried everything..But still i am not able to see any better performance. 
How long does ur battery last?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2010)

There is an app called kill task or something similar. Use it to kill all the unwanted apps that don't close when you exit them, a very annoying thing in android.


----------



## multi (Nov 12, 2010)

alright  everyone , from  other  forum  someone  suggested  me  to  have  "easytether lite"  from  android  market  for  3G  connection  use  with  our  desktop  or  laptop  .

I  have  installed  it  ,  go  to  settings> applications > Development >enble USB debugging.

follow  instructions  on  app . You  have  to  install  driver  from  app's  site  on  our  laptop .

I  have  checked  it  with  BSNL 3G  &  it's  working  very  fine ,  no  need  to  root  your  phone


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi everybody, This thread seems to be growing with a lots of info. I suggest someone who's been using the fone for long to please post the android apps or games that are best suited to the fone.  
Like in early morning I installed "to do list" app very handy in managing the day to day taks .
Hope to see more good apps ...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2010)

No one has yet confirmed the max resolution for divx video playback on this phone. Someone please!


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 12, 2010)

Gollum said:


> No one has yet confirmed the max resolution for divx video playback on this phone. Someone please!



I think this fone doesn't perform well in video and images section. Even youtube doesn't play videos at good resolution and even good quality images while surfing net doesn't look so bright and clean compared to Nokia 5533.

And regarding divx videos I'll let you confirm on tomorrow.


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 12, 2010)

arvindr1234 said:


> @adhitya11
> Tried everything..But still i am not able to see any better performance.
> How long does ur battery last?



On normal usage of telephony, browsing and little multimedia, my battery lasts for about 48 Hrs, which I think is good enough. Try other tips given in the comments section of my blog review..


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

sharma_atul85 said:


> I think this fone doesn't perform well in video and images section. Even youtube doesn't play videos at good resolution and even good quality images while surfing net doesn't look so bright and clean compared to Nokia 5533.
> 
> And regarding divx videos I'll let you confirm on tomorrow.



i'm not concerned about flash video. All i want to confirm is the lag free playability of psp video 480x272 and max 720x304 video resolution in xvid and x264.
(note 480p=854x480, 720p=1280x720 and 1080p=1920x1080)


----------



## multi (Nov 13, 2010)

my  GPS , Wi fi  , blue tooth etc are  shut off  &  I  frequently use Advanced Task killer   but  some  how  my  battery  doesn't  last  long  more than 23 hours 

after  30 %  if  I  put it "countinue using battery " it  just  shut off  without  any  notice  anytime  .

is  there  something  for  battery warning like that ?

also  do  mention exactly  wht  kind of  battery saving steps  you taking


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

multi said:


> my  GPS , Wi fi  , blue tooth etc are  shut off  &  I  frequently use Advanced Task killer   but  some  how  my  battery  doesn't  last  long  more than 23 hours
> 
> after  30 %  if  I  put it "countinue using battery " it  just  shut off  without  any  notice  anytime  .
> 
> ...


is your battery faulty? Do you use the phone all day? Does your battery drain without idle without use?


----------



## multi (Nov 14, 2010)

well  I  don't  use  phone  whole day  , as  it's having  new  sim but  occasional  gaming  or  few  browsing  during  work  break  thats  all  , no  calling  yet  started  but  still  same  .

also  let's  say  battery  @ 30 % , you put  it  on  charging  ,  how  much  time  it  should  take  to  charge up 100 %  .  I  observe  it  takes  almost  1 hour & 30 mins  for  full  .

duno  where  I  am  doing  wrong


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

Just connect it and leave it. The battery has an internal circuit that stops the charging as soon as charging is finished. That's why when charging is finished the charger cools down.


----------



## NainO (Nov 14, 2010)

@multi

Download Advanced Task Killer(ATK) from android market. After the installation is finished, restart your phone.
After restarting, open ATK and put the processes  like music player, gallery, messages etc in ingore list by long pressing them and selecting ignore. Starting an application again and again utilises a lot of CPU, so let the important tasks remain in ignore list.
Put an ATK widget on your homescreen,so you can kill tasks after performing your work.
If you dont want real time syncronizaition with your gmail, put auto sync off. Otherwise it will make connections with gmail every now and then.

This things works with me, make a try and may be they will work for you too... 

And yes this phones takes a load of time to charge. It take about 3hrs to charge completely...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

Quick charge reduces the battery life. mainly because the charguing voltage is higher than normal.


----------



## NainO (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, slow charging is better...
But 3 hrs to charge completely, its just not acceptable...


----------



## Xmen360 (Nov 14, 2010)

@ gollum  

I have tried playing the 624 X 352 xvid videos and they play good and that too out of the box.No additional drivers or codecs required.

Just tried encoding a small video with 720 X 480 xvid and it plays well.But there are small stutters sometimes.

My verdict is anything above 624 X 352 (or thereabout) is overkill for this phone.There will be no increase in visual quality as the resolution increases from here on coz of the native resolution and screen size.

I personally find it pretty weird why people want to see HD videos on their portable mobile devices in the first place.HD's glory can never me matched on a small screen.


Yes the phone's image quality is not as crisp as the nokia's 5230/33 but I dont find it to be problem.The phone is way better than 5230/33 interms of what it can do.Its a pleasure the capacitive screen.Opera mobile beta is also now available in the android market which I was waiting for a long time. Opera mini is also fine but I wanted a full browser like the opera mobile.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

That's pretty cool. Its not about playing hd video, its about playing it straight away.encoding takes a long time and people like me who don't have a pc will have to stay without any video if the phone cannot play hd video. 
Ps: by hd i mean the standard definition video 720*480 aka 480p
normally i get sd videos from my friends and i can't watch them on my phone without encoding. Once i get a 3g connection i can download sd videos and watch them straight away.
ps: I'm loving this swype software of text input on my symbian phone.


----------



## ashishisdrunk (Nov 14, 2010)

can i play gameloft games in galaxy 3...like nfs,hero of sparta

what are your fav games ¿


----------



## Xmen360 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes gollum i get what you mean.just to make it clear sd means 720*480 and everything above it like 720p is hd. My point was playing hd on devices like mobile phones is a moot point.so you better stick with sd or hdrips which are actially at sd resolution.

Before buying the phone its better to check it out yourself. And yes its got swype too.

My fav games are hungry shark,blow up lite.the android market is flooded woth apps games just too much stuff

pass me thr link to get the games ill try them


----------



## NainO (Nov 14, 2010)

Try ANGRY BIRD...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

The only game that I've played on the android platform is nfs swift on htc desire.the controls are quite funny it gives you a feeling of driving a bike rather than driving a car. I've herd that angry birds is quite a popular game. How does it run on galaxy 3?
Is there a pool game for galaxy 3?
Omg im going crazy on this swype system, its just crazy and total fun.
This will be a nice practice for me. I think all the android phones can have this.


----------



## salvachn (Nov 14, 2010)

Any idea on using the default Mail app on this phone to access Exchange mail?


----------



## Xmen360 (Nov 14, 2010)

yes angry birds ... forgot to mention it. Plays good alright. Have tried most of the top free games which show up in the android market. 


Tried setting up the default mail client.In its manual set up this is shown. I believe thats what you are looking for.

*imgur.com/Vfsi7.jpg


----------



## ashishisdrunk (Nov 14, 2010)

multi said:


> well  I  don't  use  phone  whole day  , as  it's having  new  sim but  occasional  gaming  or  few  browsing  during  work  break  thats  all  , no  calling  yet  started  but  still  same  .
> 
> also  let's  say  battery  @ 30 % , you put  it  on  charging  ,  how  much  time  it  should  take  to  charge up 100 %  .  I  observe  it  takes  almost  1 hour & 30 mins  for  full  .
> 
> duno  where  I  am  doing  wrong




same problem..i guess we should update our firmware..my firmware is of july

-------------------------
gameloft games are really good

internal memory is too less...for big games

im thinking of installling gba emulator

some games of game boy advance are really nice

can anyone tell what converter should i use for youtube videos..and should i convert videos into mp4 or avi

i still cannot use my gps...even after trying gpsopt and gps booster


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

Aren't there any third party software to play flv video


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Omg im going crazy on this swype system, its just crazy and total fun.
> This will be a nice practice for me. I think all the android phones can have this.



Dude u usin d swype on ur Nokia phone(5233) or u bot an android phone?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Dude u usin d swype on ur Nokia phone(5233) or u bot an android phone?



no dude I'm using it on nokia 5233 and what amazes me is this things accuracy. The plus point is that it replaces the default nokia keyboard and adds a better android style qwerty and mini qwerty keypad. You can either tap or swype.in swype method you don't even need to press on the space bar. I'm currently typing with swype method.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

DAMN!!!frm ur reaction u seem 2 b enjoyin it!!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

Get it for your phone too


----------



## bhargesh (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Friends,

I have bought a galaxy 3 a couple of weeks ago and am having a very wierd issue with it

The phone drops calls in the first few secons that I recieve them. It happens regardless of where I am. I am from Mumbai on a vodafone network and have never faced an issue with call disconnection in the past. I am not sure of what to do and need to know if anyone else is having the same issues?
Otherwise the phone works ok and have no issues. Just the call dropping issue

Please help


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

Mite b some prob wid service provider!Quite possibly some maintainance mite b goin on in those towers!!


----------



## tejaslok (Nov 16, 2010)

after the call disconnects suddenly, wats the error u get ? .Some thing like these "SIM card registration failed"-> if that's the issue u facing then 1st go to CC and get a new sim for the same n. by paying them around 60 bucks, these happ to me and i did the same.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 16, 2010)

bhargesh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have bought a galaxy 3 a couple of weeks ago and am having a very wierd issue with it
> 
> ...


Try sim replacement...may be its corrupt


----------



## Sap_Sanam (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi, add me as Samsung I5801 user too.  I bought this phone on 3rd Nov. and liked it very much.To some extent I understood the functionality of the phone, liked its user interface but I know nothing about the android system. I'm following this thread and very much sure about getting help from its members. I installed AG Indian newspaper and Jewels, and thinking of installing Advanced task killer, Bar code scanner. I didn't find firewall and apn widget. Do we need an anti-virus for this phone? Please suggest good e-book reader.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 16, 2010)

Sap_Sanam said:


> Hi, add me as Samsung I5801 user too.  I bought this phone on 3rd Nov. and liked it very much.To some extent I understood the functionality of the phone, liked its user interface but I know nothing about the android system. I'm following this thread and very much sure about getting help from its members. I installed AG Indian newspaper and Jewels, and thinking of installing Advanced task killer, Bar code scanner. I didn't find firewall and apn widget. Do we need an anti-virus for this phone? Please suggest good e-book reader.



Antivirus is not required thoough but be careful when you rooted the phone

Give super user persmission only to trusted apps to attacks.

firewall actually is available in 4shared.com


----------



## madantg (Nov 16, 2010)

i was impressed with the specifications &reviews and went for galaxy 3 (i5801).  but, totally disappointed with 2 things:
1. very slow in bringing up keypad/contacts
2. the first one is ok. as time goes, u get used to it.  but the worst problem is battery.  it's horrible. nowhere close to what samsung claims (165 hrs stand by & 15 hrs talktime).  

i went thru many forums on the net about this problem. except rooting and installing task killers, tried complete battery draining out and recharging, always switch of wifi, gps, bluetooth, vibration.  my voice calls are hardly 2-2 1/2 hrs per day.  battery does not last more than 15, 16 hrs (standby)  

also, from 60% onwards, even without calls, it goes down to 15% just like that.  this is a serious problem.  I feel like, selling it off.  

any help other than the mentioned suggestions, would be appreciated.  Looks like this is a common problem.  Is Samsung addressing this problem?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 16, 2010)

Battery draining is a common problem on all android phones. Having task killer software is a must.


----------



## bhargesh (Nov 16, 2010)

tejaslok said:


> after the call disconnects suddenly, wats the error u get ? .Some thing like these "SIM card registration failed"-> if that's the issue u facing then 1st go to CC and get a new sim for the same n. by paying them around 60 bucks, these happ to me and i did the same.



Thanks@tejas and@gopi I will try your suggestion of replacing the sim and inform what happens
Presently I hear the person at the other end for a couple of seconds after we which the call disconnects.the redial attends also fail


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 17, 2010)

madantg said:


> any help other than the mentioned suggestions, would be appreciated.



Did you try Juice Defender app from the market? Many are reporting positive results after using the same..


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 17, 2010)

@madantg -- you are exactly right in pointing out both the problems and am also suffering from the same. dunno the solution .
Regardless of these two the phone's a great buy .


----------



## multi (Nov 18, 2010)

madantg said:


> but the worst problem is battery.  it's horrible. nowhere close to what samsung claims (165 hrs stand by & 15 hrs talktime).
> 
> *my voice calls are hardly 2-2 1/2 hrs per day.  battery does not last more than 15, 16 hrs (standby)
> 
> ...



this is same for  me  also  .

but  sometime it  doesn't  drain  that  much  even if  I  use  it  too much  

also  do  post  your  views(positive & negative) for  any  apps  from market on regular  basis  as  we know  there  are  thousands  of  it  &  our  view  might  help  all  of  us  any  how


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 18, 2010)

To save battery

-use apn on off widget to keep net off when not needed 

-use brightness widget to have low brightness

-use powercontrol widget to keep wifi.gps and bluetooth off when not needed

-use task killer to kill unnecessary process


----------



## madantg (Nov 18, 2010)

as far as, app killers are concerned, i have not used any and don't see any need for. You can see the apps running from settings->applications>running services.  some of them (like gtalk), etc, which I don't use at all, i close them.  

just to save battery, if i have to turn off all the apps/gprs/gps/widgets, what's the fun in having this phone and using it like a nokia 1100   that is not what i bought it for.

Though it is 3g enabled, we may not be able to go for it.. can we?  battery might drain out in couple of hrs possibly??


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2010)

An update, i just checked this phone at samsung mobile store 
to be honest, the screen is not as jaggy as some say . The white colour model looks much better than the black one.
Official price of this phone is 11900. This price exists all over karnataka. 
Apparently the samsung mobile store people also do exchange but only if you have a semi expensive phone.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Nov 18, 2010)

y is every1 complaining about the battery so much..........mine seems to be good enough...i charge once in every 2 days with about 2 hrs talktime.....some surfing.....games and music too daily.......the task killers r very useful.....as gopi_vbboy suggested above...these steps r good enough to save battery....and even on 3g these lasted good enough 22 hr around


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2010)

Ones complaining about battery were not using task killers and associated battery saving techniques.


----------



## multi (Nov 18, 2010)

@madtang  ,   about  3g  ,   i. use  it  on  bsnl. 3g  but it. doesn't.  seems  to. be.  battery  hungry


@  gollum   i   bought  on   diwali  11390/-   in   gujarat


----------



## NainO (Nov 18, 2010)

I bought it at 11500 two months ago ...

And battery backup is fine...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2010)

Do you think three might be any discounts at the time of christmas or new year?


----------



## NainO (Nov 18, 2010)

There is a big chance of price drop


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Nov 18, 2010)

hey guys ne idea about the froyo update.????........m tired of this limited phone space for apps........


----------



## vishald (Nov 19, 2010)

HI to all G3 users,

I am planning to buy this phone. However I will be using my home wifi connection to connect the phone to the Internet.

Kindly give me the answer for the below questions.

Does this phone works well with wifi connection?
Are you able to view and surf sites without any problem with Wifi conn?
Are there any known issues with wifi with this phone?
What abt the quality of the pictures taken by camera?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## madantg (Nov 19, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Ones complaining about battery were not using task killers and associated battery saving techniques.


  could you please let me know, which are the apps/task killed using task killers.  i am already using all the techniques like switching off gprs, gps, wifi, 15sec screen off, etc.

@vishald
i use wifi @home.  no issues.  though, some people complained about fonts, i am pleased with the display.  it's great.  
camera quality is amazing under light.  since it doesn't have a flash, not so good under poor light conditions.  camera has got some interesting features like smile detection, etc.


----------



## NainO (Nov 19, 2010)

Use advanced task killer...


----------



## useranonymous (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi all,

Firstly, please add me to the proud list of Galaxy 3 I5801 users   I am very happy to own this phone. It has plenty of good points, and a few bad ones too (battery, GPS).

For now, I would like to post my findings of the user reviews I have found on the net (the first one is well discussed in this thread).

Playground of the Mind: Samsung Galaxy 3 (i5801)- My Android Companion!
Review: My One Week Experience with Samsung I5801 A.K.A. Samsung Galaxy 3
Mobile Review : Samsung Galaxy 3 (GT-I5801) | Random Focus

I'll be happy to share my personal experience/suggestions regarding this phone, as I've been using it for around two months. So go ahead, fire away your queries !


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2010)

You know my query. Test the maximum divx/x vid  video resolution playable by galaxy 3


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2010)

madantg said:


> 15sec screen off



don't you think 15sec way too less. even reading a post here takes longer.



madantg said:


> camera has got some interesting features like smile detection, etc.



it work well? enough to put most of other mobiles in shame.


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi, So its been about 2 weeks am using this device... I have mix reactions for this..

Pros

1. Its touch is perfect and responds quickly.
2. Supports a lot  of audio and video formats.
3. Android and supports a huge collection of applications and upgradable to 2.2 ver.
4. Big screen size 3.2" along with good colors to view  images and videos.
5. Superior quality inbuilt speakers; sounds good.
6. One touch draggable menu to on/off wifi,bluetooth, GPS, vibration.
7. Good grip of phone in hand.And on placing the phone on grouund (screen facing up) speaker output port doesn't hide under device.
8. Very good call receiving audio quality and nice alphabetical list on vertical right to search contacts more quickly by scrolling down by finger; displays alphabet as well.
9. Very good camera in proper lightning conditions; can really beat any other fone of same resolutionn (without flash ).
10. finger swipe feature to zoom in/out  images as in iphone.Sufficient programs preloaded  in daily usage, fast processor, enough inbuilt memory ; shows ~190 MB; plus 2GB card.

cons:
1. It takes long time in when you click the phobook icon .In short takes some time  to make a call or see call log or contacts.
2. I don't know why but am  unable to play .dat movies. Even .avi movie hangs a bit a couple of time while watching full length movie.
3. Volume key up/down key should be on right side (left side currently). Also no dedicated camera key.
4. Battery drainage occurs very fast after 50% or so battery left.
5. in-ear earphones are of average quality or less I think.
6. GPS doesn't function properly all the times.
7. It hurts in the ear while making long duration calls as the metallic finish on the border is a bit upward compared to rest design.
8. It lags while displaying the content when you tilt the screen. 
9. You need to clean the upper metallic finish  on daily basis as it catches so much finger prints.
10. And you need to have a proper dimension image only in order to set it as wallpaper and every time you need to crop the image (compulsory).

**** This is alll that I came across. I may be wrong at some points .. Please correct me if am wrong !!!!!******

Also please suugest if theres any application to send free sms across India free of cost. I had installed 'handcent sms' it chared me the cost of the message. Your replies are much appreciated.

/** Latest::

1. I added a .mpg video to sd card using data cable and the fone prompted me to convert the video in playable format. I clicked yes and the video was automatically converted to .wmv format without loss of video quality.
2. You can play audio file by clicking the music image in playlist/ all songs. means we can play the audio file without actually  going to music player and play one song at a time. Instead when all songs are listed click on audio image and the song will play/pause.

**/


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 21, 2010)

vishald said:


> HI to all G3 users,
> 
> I am planning to buy this phone. However I will be using my home wifi connection to connect the phone to the Internet.



I use the same setup.  



vishald said:


> Kindly give me the answer for the below questions.



Does this phone works well with wifi connection? *Absolutely.*
Are you able to view and surf sites without any problem with Wifi conn? *Yes.*
Are there any known issues with wifi with this phone? *No.* 



vishald said:


> What abt the quality of the pictures taken by camera?



I find it pretty good for a non-flash cam. 



sharma_atul85 said:


> And you need to have a proper dimension image only in order to set it as wallpaper and every time you need to crop the image (compulsory).



Use Flikie Wallpapers app. Not only does it offer a vast collection of really cool wallpapers, but it appropriately sets the desired image as wallpaer wihtout needing the crop. You can also save these images locally.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2010)

Samsung galaxy 3 plays 720x480 video out of the box whereas lg optimus one can only play maximum 420x260 which is even lower than psp resolution. whats the point of having a big screen if it can't even play video of the same resolution lol.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2010)

sharma_atul85 said:


> Pros
> 1. Its touch is perfect and responds quickly.
> 2. Supports a lot  of audio and video formats.
> 3. Android and supports a huge collection of applications and upgradable to 2.2 ver.
> ...



point 5, 6, 7 & 9 are really important & anyone buying a touchscreen or any smartphone or even a normal handset should consider them.



sharma_atul85 said:


> cons:
> 1. It takes long time in when you click the phobook icon .In short takes some time  to make a call or see call log or contacts.
> 2. I don't know why but am  unable to play .dat movies. Even .avi movie hangs a bit a couple of time while watching full length movie.
> *3. Volume key up/down key should be on right side (left side currently). Also no dedicated camera key.
> ...



& here 3, 4 are points one should again consider when buying a mobile. rest are common on most mobiles. thanks atul for sharing your views


----------



## Gollum (Nov 22, 2010)

The phone book taking long time does not actually mean waiting like one minute. Its just a mere 3 to 5 seconds. Since the phone is already snappy anything that opens up a bit slow gives you an impression of uber slow. I checked out this phone at the samsung mobile showroom. One of the store employees had the phone so i was able to see a used slow phone which was wayyy faster then i expected.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 22, 2010)

phone book slows due to Google contact being added..just 2 or 3sec delay


----------



## utkarsh007 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey m new at this phone and m having a prob that for example if i am using internet on my phone and have browsed lets say 6 pages and now wanna close the browser, i am not able to quit but have to press the back key 6 times. Also if i am running a application and wanna come back to the main screen, the only option with me is to press the back key, do my work and start the app again.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 23, 2010)

utkarsh007 said:


> Hey m new at this phone and m having a prob that for example if i am using internet on my phone and have browsed lets say 6 pages and now wanna close the browser, i am not able to quit but have to press the back key 6 times. Also if i am running a application and wanna come back to the main screen, the only option with me is to press the back key, do my work and start the app again.



Press the middle button to close and bring home screen


*img222.imageshack.us/img222/1358/cellx.png


----------



## useranonymous (Nov 23, 2010)

sharma_atul85 said:


> Hi, So its been about 2 weeks am using this device... I have mix reactions for this..
> 
> Pros
> *All good ones *
> ...



Has anybody faced any issues with applications that do not work on the phone, or don't install at all. Please share.

I installed Opera Mobile, but it won't open beyond the splash screen.


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 23, 2010)

Which version of Opera did you try? I am using v5.1 (Opera Mini) with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hii useranonymous, Thanks for all your feedbacks .. Will surely try these later on.. thanks !!!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2010)

Has anyone tried firefox?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 25, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Has anyone tried firefox?


Its here
*www.mozilla.com/en-US/m/beta

But the fennec version requires more cpu speed...i tried it didnt work on G3 cos of arm6 proc

still have to try arm6 verison of fennec

*wiki.mozilla.org/Mobile/Platforms/Android#ARMv6_.28experimental.29

*wiki.mozilla.org/Mobile/Platforms/Android#System_Requirements


----------



## bhargesh (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Friends,

I am planning to root my phone using the following firmware. 
[OFFICIAL] Samsung Galaxy 3 GT-i5800 (root, gps fix, upgrading) - xda-developers
Just have a few questions and would be great if someone can help me answer them

1. Does the firware upgrade retain touchwiz UI 3.0? (as I am used to it)
2. What are the benefits and risks of using this upgrade?
3. Will there any change in performance after using this firware?

Any info about this firmware or any other firmware from those that have used it is welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## useranonymous (Nov 25, 2010)

bhargesh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to root my phone using the following firmware.
> [OFFICIAL] Samsung Galaxy 3 GT-i5800 (root, gps fix, upgrading) - xda-developers
> ...



@bargesh : 
1. The firmware should contain touchwiz as with the factory version.
2. Benefits : GPS fix is better. Live wallpapers can be enabled.
Risks : No info is available whether I5801 rooted will face any issues when new firmware (Froyo) is released.
3. I doubt any major changes in peformance will be there.

Also, some risks are shown in the XDA forum you've mentioned.

I5801 OWNER
- Some people flashed their I5801 with I5800 with success.
- Some people flashed their I5801 with I5800 with success but lost their IMEI
- Some people flashed their I5801 with I5800 with success but mac-address change at reboot

It is best you discuss with playplus for benefits/risks of rooting I5801.



Aditya11 said:


> Which version of Opera did you try? I am using v5.1 (Opera Mini) with no problems whatsoever.



I'm referring to Opera Mobile (not Mini) which was released for Android recently. Hope somebody managed to get it to work.

On my phone, it closes (without any error message) immediately after the splash screen.


----------



## bhargesh (Nov 25, 2010)

@useranonymous

Thanks for your inputs. I will definitely read thru all the forums before I upgrade :flu-slime2:


----------



## Xmen360 (Nov 26, 2010)

@useranonymous .. Opera mobile beta which you mentioned is working fine on my galaxy 3.I was actually waiting for it to release because I had used in on my 5230 and I liked it a lot.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 27, 2010)

froyo 2.2 beta is out for galaxy 3

here is the video YouTube - Samsung galaxy 3 i5800 android FROYO 2.2

please note it is a beta version and has some issue


----------



## vivek11 (Nov 27, 2010)

Charan said:


> Good Work  , you can also list Forum Members using this phone, Include me  .
> 
> I would suggest you to add known issues and how to resolve those too. Following are the issues faced by me till now.
> 
> ...


Hi

thanks to this info, i used gpsopt and the GPS finally started working on my phone, however the problem is that i have to use GPSopt everytime i need to use the GPS. is this expected or something wrong i am doing


----------



## vivek11 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi I tried GSPOPT and it worked like a charm. however it is true that i need to use GPSopt everytime i use GPS or i am missing something ?


----------



## comrade (Nov 29, 2010)

Desi-Tek.com said:


> froyo 2.2 beta is out for galaxy 3
> 
> here is the video YouTube - Samsung galaxy 3 i5800 android FROYO 2.2
> 
> please note it is a beta version and has some issue



well, I did the update today and no issue noted so far atleast. i5800 firmware is working on i5801. I'm glad I own froyo now and unlimited apps to enjoy


----------



## useranonymous (Nov 29, 2010)

comrade said:


> well, I did the update today and no issue noted so far atleast. i5800 firmware is working on i5801. I'm glad I own froyo now and unlimited apps to enjoy



Congrats on this nice jump to Froyo, buddy!

Could you let us all know your feedback on the new features you see in Froyo?

1. General performance
2. Changes to UI/system configuration.
3. Are Live wallpapers enabled?
4. Have you rooted after the Froyo update?


----------



## ashishisdrunk (Nov 29, 2010)

OMG im in Big Trouble

I Recently Bought Bsnl 3g And Started Downloading Whole Day whole night..I used Easy Tether For connecting Internet...Yesterday While i was downloading it got disconnected automatically..i tried to reconnect but my pc do not recognize the phone...when i connect usb it shows charging but pc do not recoznize it...i cannot connect thru eaytether nor i can view files of sd card...i tried changing wire but fail...i removed all drivers.samsung kies...all new windows but still fail..i tried in laptop..windows xp.windows 7..but fail...when i connect it installs the driver like samsung modem installed..compostie device installed..but i dont why do the hell my pc do not recognize it...what should i do... 

plzzzzz heeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllpppppppppppppp


----------



## utkarsh007 (Nov 29, 2010)

Will rooting cause any damage to my device? Will this make my phone of the guarantee given to me by samsung? Can u give me a proof with ur answer?


----------



## vivek11 (Nov 29, 2010)

ashishisdrunk said:


> OMG im in Big Trouble
> 
> I Recently Bought Bsnl 3g And Started Downloading Whole Day whole night..I used Easy Tether For connecting Internet...Yesterday While i was downloading it got disconnected automatically..i tried to reconnect but my pc do not recognize the phone...when i connect usb it shows charging but pc do not recoznize it...i cannot connect thru eaytether nor i can view files of sd card...i tried changing wire but fail...i removed all drivers.samsung kies...all new windows but still fail..i tried in laptop..windows xp.windows 7..but fail...when i connect it installs the driver like samsung modem installed..compostie device installed..but i dont why do the hell my pc do not recognize it...what should i do...
> 
> plzzzzz heeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllpppppppppppppp



Try setting it back to factory setting , that might mean you are loosing your data but could get your cell back


----------



## ashishisdrunk (Nov 29, 2010)

i have rooted my phone can i still factory reset


----------



## utkarsh007 (Nov 29, 2010)

is there an app that can do geo tagging?
plz reply fast


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 29, 2010)

HI everybody ! Many thanks to all digit family members . leaving aside some minor issues this phone is a great buy for me really ! Now I want to use this phone as modem and want to use internet on my laptop.
I called the customer care after calling a no. of times (as most of the times the number remains busy ). He made some changes in the settings under control panel but still the phone is unable to connect . 
Please any one using net on laptop publish a step by step guide in connecting to laptop.

Am using windows 7 HP on laptop.


----------



## Xmen360 (Nov 30, 2010)

^ THere is a software called "easytetherlite" which is available in the android market.Download it, download its pc part. Just follow the instructions on it.And you will be able to use the mobile as a modem.


----------



## comrade (Nov 30, 2010)

useranonymous said:


> Congrats on this nice jump to Froyo, buddy!
> 
> Could you let us all know your feedback on the new features you see in Froyo?
> 
> ...



Thanks. I rooted before flashing the device. For rooting I used "z4root" app from android market(the most simplest way).

Downloaded 3 files from Login -
and then flashed using ODIN multi downloader. Whole process took less than 5 mins.

1. General performance - Far better when compared to eclair. The animation transitions are smoother and more free memory left for apps to run in bg.
2. Changes - Not noticed too many - few mentions are 1. New autorotate enable/disable button to the top notification screen. 2. Task manager - most desirable one. 3. Battery bug has been resolved  - yes now it doesn't discharge faster after 50%. 
3. Did not try the live wallpapers yet. But it should run fine as froyo is on.

On the whole, a must have upgrade.


----------



## vivek11 (Nov 30, 2010)

ashishisdrunk said:


> i have rooted my phone can i still factory reset



not sure about that but it should be possible, but be very careful


----------



## utkarsh007 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey there is a very big prob wid me plz help me fast.
Can u tell me an alternative to end the call by jus pressing a single button and not first clicking the power/center button first followed by pressin end cal?
plz reply as fast as possible


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Dec 1, 2010)

Xmen360 said:


> ^ THere is a software called "easytetherlite" which is available in the android market.Download it, download its pc part. Just follow the instructions on it.And you will be able to use the mobile as a modem.



Many thanks bhai for sharing your idea about easttethering.. nice s/w .. easy to deploy.. works perfect !!!!!! Also am getting downloading speed of 20-25 KBps. not bad I believe ....


----------



## sudeshc (Dec 2, 2010)

Guys Froyo firmware is out there for galaxy 3 use that it has in built option for tethering.
refer XDA forum or get firmware from samfirmwares.com


----------



## creativensimple (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for this post..Am planning to buy this phone..all the information mentioned here did help a lot


----------



## vivek11 (Dec 3, 2010)

comrade said:


> Thanks. I rooted before flashing the device. For rooting I used "z4root" app from android market(the most simplest way).
> 
> Downloaded 3 files from Login -
> and then flashed using ODIN multi downloader. Whole process took less than 5 mins.
> ...



Does it solve the GPS issue ? currently i have to run GPSopt before using any GPS based application !!!!

if you have some snapshot of FROYO than that would be helpful in deciding if it is worth rooting  or shall we wait for official samsung release



comrade said:


> Thanks. I rooted before flashing the device. For rooting I used "z4root" app from android market(the most simplest way).
> 
> Downloaded 3 files from Login -
> and then flashed using ODIN multi downloader. Whole process took less than 5 mins.
> ...



Does it solve the GPS issue ? currently i have to run GPSopt before using any GPS based application !!!!

if you have some snapshot of FROYO than that would be helpful in deciding if it is worth rooting   or shall we wait for official samsung release


----------



## comrade (Dec 3, 2010)

vivek11 said:


> Does it solve the GPS issue ? currently i have to run GPSopt before using any GPS based application !!!!
> 
> if you have some snapshot of FROYO than that would be helpful in deciding if it is worth rooting  or shall we wait for official samsung release
> 
> ...



you dont need to root your phone to upgrade to froyo. It's better to wait for official firmware otherwise its on ur risk.
Btw I'm yet to test GPS pick in 2.2. Will keep u posted.

moved from JP8 to JP9 firmware of android 2.2. No big difference other than slight performance improvement. Samsung is doing a good job in this regard, released 2 firmwares in a week that too andorid 2.2.


----------



## noja (Dec 3, 2010)

Leaked, not released


----------



## utkarsh007 (Dec 4, 2010)

hey has samsung released the android 2.2 update like the one given to nexus. I mean to say an option came to my nexus when my wi-fi was on to upgrade it. Hey can any one tell me is galaxy 3's screen scratch proof?


----------



## quad_core (Dec 5, 2010)

Got the G3 yesterday ... I liked the phone.. But the batt gets exhausted very fast.. and i saw it uses continuous data connection  also.. so installed APN -on -off widget , and switched it off. 
I have one question. I have gprs connection. But it shows as "E" on top, i.e EDGE. I am not sure about this, as i was using idea_internet ( gprs) as apn on my prevous phone. Now, its using EDGE. Is this EDGE thing different, than the  one which i used on my N72? It showed as "data connection 2G" when i used GPRS  on my n72 .
Is this different than EDGE? If yes, is EDGE usage expensive than the previous ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 5, 2010)

quad_core said:


> Got the G3 yesterday ... I liked the phone.. But the batt gets exhausted very fast.. and i saw it uses continuous data connection  also.. so installed APN -on -off widget , and switched it off.
> I have one question. I have gprs connection. But it shows as "E" on top, i.e EDGE. I am not sure about this, as i was using idea_internet ( gprs) as apn on my prevous phone. Now, its using EDGE. Is this EDGE thing different, than the  one which i used on my N72? It showed as "data connection 2G" when i used GPRS  on my n72 .
> Is this different than EDGE? If yes, is EDGE usage expensive than the previous ?



Edge or gprs both use 2g signal...cost of data is same irrespective of them....remember edge is superior than gprs...and if ur phone supports it u get more speed...thats all...i get max 30kb/s in reliance 2g

in bsnl 3g...it will be wcdma mode..ie umts...now speed will be upto 190kb/s above and data charge depends on your plan


----------



## multi (Dec 6, 2010)

I am looking  for  good  SMS app  which I  can  use  to  forward  , delete  etc  thing .

searched  market  but  haven't  found  any  good  , any 1  using  such  apps  ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 7, 2010)

multi said:


> I am looking  for  good  SMS app  which I  can  use  to  forward  , delete  etc  thing .
> 
> searched  market  but  haven't  found  any  good  , any 1  using  such  apps  ?



chompsms



comrade said:


> you dont need to root your phone to upgrade to froyo. It's better to wait for official firmware otherwise its on ur risk.
> Btw I'm yet to test GPS pick in 2.2. Will keep u posted.
> 
> moved from JP8 to JP9 firmware of android 2.2. No big difference other than slight performance improvement. Samsung is doing a good job in this regard, released 2 firmwares in a week that too andorid 2.2.



did you upgrade using the xda-forum posts?the one with JP9 firmware

Did you follow this thread?
Samsung Galaxy 3 GT-i5800: root, gps fix, upgrading - xda-developers

Does replacing asian firmware with europe cause any prob?


----------



## comrade (Dec 7, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> did you upgrade using the xda-forum posts?the one with JP9 firmware
> 
> Did you follow this thread?
> Samsung Galaxy 3 GT-i5800: root, gps fix, upgrading - xda-developers
> ...


yes followed the same upgradation procedure posted on xda-forum

Europe firmware goes well with my asian firmware based G3. No trouble.

Right now on JPA, 3rd firmware of android 2.2 from samsung. I didn't see any improvement with GPS but most other niggles were fixed with the update.


----------



## ankit beohar (Dec 8, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> *FAQ*
> 
> 
> 1)Does this phone have video call?
> ...



Dear Friends,

I have purchased GT0-i5801 5 days back, i was quite satisfied with the performance so far in terms of battery, display, messaging, camera quality, swype feature etc even i have downloaded few improvising application form Android market like Bar-code scanner, Google maps, Advanced task killer, GPSopt, APN on or off. 

All the applications was working fine but suddenly since yesterday afternoon my Googlemaps, Navigation, Latitude, Google mail & Gtalk stopped working, i am not able to sync google or facebook not even go the android market, it says no connection available. Dont know what happen but i thought it was happened after downloading ATK so i have deleted that app but still not working.Can please any1 help me out with this issue also i am not able to understand functionality of ATK properly??

Regards
Ankit


----------



## useranonymous (Dec 9, 2010)

Eagerly awaiting Froyo update. Come on Samsung, finalise the firmware and let us all enjoy Froyo goodness.

btw, has anyone who rooted the 2.1 factory version, updated to the Froyo firwmare after rooting.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello guys,


no matter what, i m not able to use the GPS on my G3. I have installed GPS Opt also.. let me know how 2 use it. What is the use of navigation tool, because whenever i open it, it says google map location not available for  your location. Also,, whats A-GPS and how to enable it ?


----------



## Xmen360 (Dec 17, 2010)

^ try installing gps booster lite from the market.It hastens the signal locking.Google maps to work need active internet the faster the better.


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Dec 17, 2010)

quad_core said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> no matter what, i m not able to use the GPS on my G3. I have installed GPS Opt also.. let me know how 2 use it. What is the use of navigation tool, because whenever i open it, it says google map location not available for  your location. Also,, whats A-GPS and how to enable it ?




I suggest u better use GPS while on roof or outside. GPS doesn't work well in room.

So when you're in open space do as below:

--> You can click on "maps"  of pre-installed app and then click the left button and click "my location". It will then point to the exact location where you are standing and also there are more options to search nearby locations as well.

-->So once "your location is set " you can then use the navigation tool which guide you the distance covered on map from "your location" to "destination location"(which you  enter manually).


----------



## babloo81 (Dec 17, 2010)

Guys, I am looking to buy an Android smartphone and have shortlisted Samsung Galaxy 3, Samsung Spica and LG Optimus for purchase. Can you let me know which is the best of these 3. Also I will be in Mumbai next week and plan to buy this at Alfa. Can somebody let me know the best price for these phones. Can the price be bargained there or are prices fixed? If there is somebody from Bangalore who has bought these phones recently, please let me know the Bangalore prices as well.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 18, 2010)

sharma_atul85 said:


> I suggest u better use GPS while on roof or outside. GPS doesn't work well in room.
> 
> So when you're in open space do as below:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply ! But I did try on roof , on 8th floor too !! it simply doesnt work I want to use this feature  , and this was one of prime reasons as to why i changed my N72 , and now, that GPS doesnt work !!


----------



## utkarsh007 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey is there any way by which i can use street view and voice search on my galaxy 3?


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just published a "cool Android app list" on my blog, for reference. Feel free to add your suggestions, everyone.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Dec 22, 2010)

when will the update to 2.2 come out?
this is one of the main reasons why galaxy 3 is lagging behind a bit!!!


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, if you must have FroYo immediately, refer following link:

DIY : How to Install Froyo 2.2 on Galaxy 3 i5800 / i5801


----------



## babloo81 (Dec 31, 2010)

Charan said:


> Good Work  , you can also list Forum Members using this phone, Include me  .
> 
> I would suggest you to add known issues and how to resolve those too. Following are the issues faced by me till now.
> 
> ...



________________________________________________________________
Does this phone have a problem with battery? Mine falls down in 1 day and that too when I dont have any apps installed on it yet and also Iu se nothing. It just stays idle and still the battery wilts down. I bought this phone just 3 days back and am facing this problem.


----------



## babloo81 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

I dont get replies for my posts. Hope somebody replies this time. I have bought a new Samsung Galaxy 3 (i5801) and downloaded apps from the market. All these get stored in the phone. How do I move these to the external memory card?


----------



## niraj87 (Jan 3, 2011)

You can root your phone and use a script called Apps2SD, which will automatically install ur apps on the SD card. I was very reluctant to do this, coz I needed my warranty n didnt want to risk ****ing my phone up. But, I tried it n it was damn easy. There r tutorials that u can find on many sites if u google for  "Apps2SD" or "rooting". I can make a detailed but simple tutorial if u want.


----------



## babloo81 (Jan 5, 2011)

niraj87 said:


> You can root your phone and use a script called Apps2SD, which will automatically install ur apps on the SD card. I was very reluctant to do this, coz I needed my warranty n didnt want to risk ****ing my phone up. But, I tried it n it was damn easy. There r tutorials that u can find on many sites if u google for  "Apps2SD" or "rooting". I can make a detailed but simple tutorial if u want.



Thanks for the reply Niraj. It would be really helpful if you can provide me the tutorial as I am very new to Android and smartphones


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd suggest better wait for android ver 2.2 for this fone as updated version provides the provision to install the apps on sd card. plus a lot more functionality.


----------



## Voltage (Jan 9, 2011)

Please add me as another Samsung I5801 user.
The phone is really good, and the only problem I found was the lag that occurs when phone tries to bring up contacts/msg inbox. 
Truly good phone.
Battery life isnt great, but lasts almost 1.5 days on moderate use. . .
of course, only with my power saver plan:
1. reduce screen brightness to 15 percent
2. keep all btooth/wifi/gps shut when not in use
3. Remove vibrate (haptic feedback) Its really not needed, if yu look at screen when you type

Swype System is awesome
All the android software ive installed worked perfectly
Amazed by the accuracy of GPS. . .  perfect to within 10meters.
Love the looks too.


----------



## babloo81 (Jan 10, 2011)

sharma_atul85 said:


> I'd suggest better wait for android ver 2.2 for this fone as updated version provides the provision to install the apps on sd card. plus a lot more functionality.



__________________________________________________________________
Thanks for the suggestion. Do you have any idea when the official 2.2 update would be available in India?


----------



## Sid (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,

I bought I5801 on Dec 3rd, 2010 and have been following this thread since.

I rooted my phone finding the advantages of installing live wallpapers & getting my gps fixed. I used the one click method described in xda forums.

However, since then i ran into a problem. I'm no longer been able to connect to Kies. Kies maintains the status connecting to device, while my phone just reboots. I have tried reinstalling the drivers again, but no solution yet. I'm using Win 7 x64 OS. Any help on this ? I need this to work as if Samsung launches its 2.2 upgrade, then i will need Kies to perform the update.

The second issue i faced is that at times the touch sensitive buttons of menu & back do not respond at all. I read somewhere, that one must moist his fingers, tired that too, but no does not work. I end up pressing the home button and everything is then back to normal. I believe this to be a software issue and though this is rare and has occurred only 4-5 times since i bought the phone, yet it bothers me, as i don't want it to become a frequently occurring issue. This has happened when using Google Market and GPS Status.

Is Samsung really coming out with a 2.2 upgrade for I5801 ? If it is why can't i find it on its website on this phone's specifications or support page. I have read that they are facing bugs and working to solve them, but at least put it up on their website I5801 product details. Makes me really wonder if there is going to be one or not. I'm really annoyed as there are 2.2 phones coming out with a price close to I5801. Recently i checked out that LG optimus one is at 11,750 & at the same shop I5801 at 11,500(in mumbai). Though i managed to get I5801 at 11,400.

I'm seriously considering upgrading I5801 to 2.2 as described in xda forums. Those who have done it i need to know the bellow.
1. Are you able to connect to Kies ?
2. If Samsung comes up with its 2.2 upgrade can we do that then ?
3. In XDA forums it has been mentioned IMEI number being lost and MAC address changing. If it does happen, any way of recovering ?
4. Will it remove the existing root i have done on my phone ?

Also has anyone applied Cyanogen mod ?

In this thread, no one has mentioned about offline maps and i thought i mention how to use them. Using this, we can have maps from different sources like google, yahoo, open street map, etc.. stored on our SD card and use them whenever required without any online data charges.

First download Mobile Atlas Creator

On this site you will find all the apps that it supports. There apps not only for android but for other platforms too. 

I have found Maverick Lite app to be the best for this phone. I use Google Map as the source as it provides good detail and the resultant map created is small in size. I also loved Google Hybrid but it creates map of larger memory size for the same zoom levels. 

Also Big Planet Tracks is a great app, but uses SQLlite format for its maps. And maps created for this format exceed 1 GB compared to Maverick format which completes it self in 350 MB. The map i created was of Mumbai at zoom levels 11 to 19. 

Therefore i am considering getting an 8GB card, should help...


----------



## niraj87 (Jan 10, 2011)

^^Hey, I cant answer any of ur queries, since I'm not a Samsung user, but wud request u to upload the Indian map that u created somewhere n post a link here. I had once tried it, using the Atlas creator, but cudnt finish the procedure.

If Kies isnt detecting ur s/w even after uninstalling n reinstalling drivers, u may consider going the nearest Service Center, which is what I did when my phone wasnt being detected by my LG PC suite, coz the Service Center guys install the firmware using an offline upgrading software that they are provided by the manufacturer n they do it within an hour, depending upon the no. of ppl in the queue.


----------



## Sid (Jan 10, 2011)

i have made the map of only Mumbai City & that it self is close to 350 Mb. Uploading this much amount of data will take a lot of time for me. 

Could you tell me what issue you faced ?


----------



## niraj87 (Jan 10, 2011)

^^I'm frm Mumbai too. I dont remember what the problem was, but I was stuck on the 3rd step itself .will try again later.


----------



## Sid (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi,

Also forgot to mention this, though my gps works great, however i have found only the altitude reading to be a problem. It comes as negative. And the values are crazy like -60 & -65 when i am close to sea level. And this reading is irrespective of any GPS software and before or after rooting. I have used GPS status, Maverick Lite, GPS Test and OruxMaps, all give in negative.

Regarding the 2.2 update, i found this on the Facebook page of Samsung Mobile Singapore
*www.facebook.com/SamsungMobileSingapore/posts/10150124702792625.

Have posted the same question on Samsung Mobile India.


----------



## sameer.pur (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi,
Please add me too as a Galaxy 3 user.
I bought the phone on 15th Oct. 2010, but haven't checked the forums in a while. 
This phone is great. And currently I am working on Android Application Development too, so I use my phone as a testing device. 

I didn't faced any major issues and battery life is Good if you use it sensibly.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 14, 2011)

done adding new users ;p 

any  some one give  working link for froyo update procedure/tut...i will add in front page (with credit to poster  ...so jus ll b uselful to all


----------



## multi (Jan 15, 2011)

gopi  those  company  bundled  headphones  work  good  for  hearing  music or video files  but   I  tried  to  use  it  with  receiving  call  but  it  doesn't  work  some how  .

is there  any  settting  which  I  am  missing  ?

for  recieving  call  as  per  our  Samsung Device guide  , we have  to  push button on that  headset  ( showing  call symbol)  but  when  I  do it  call  doesn't  received.

some  random  googling  showed  some  other  G 3  users  also  having  same  issues  .


----------



## Sid (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone answer at least these 2 questions.

1. After rooting where you able to connect to kies ?
2. Does your altitude reading from your gps come in negative ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 17, 2011)

yeah i had same prob

but am able to recieve call on pressing second time not first time i press button on headphone 



multi said:


> gopi  those  company  bundled  headphones  work  good  for  hearing  music or video files  but   I  tried  to  use  it  with  receiving  call  but  it  doesn't  work  some how  .
> 
> is there  any  settting  which  I  am  missing  ?
> 
> ...


----------



## NathanGopi (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Muthu im facing the same problem in my mobile, later i tried with other operator service like (Idea) the sms has been sent to all contacts.

I found that due to the balance Msg from airtel has stopped to sending the msg to all users.

So try it in idea it will helps u....

Hi Muthu im facing the same problem in my mobile, later i tried with other operator service like (Idea) the sms has been sent to all contacts.

I found that due to the balance Msg from airtel has stopped to sending the msg to all users.

So try it in idea it will helps u....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 16, 2011)

NathanGopi said:


> Hi Muthu im facing the same problem in my mobile, later i tried with other operator service like (Idea) the sms has been sent to all contacts.
> 
> I found that due to the balance Msg from airtel has stopped to sending the msg to all users.
> 
> ...



Try chomp or go sms


----------



## reddead (Feb 25, 2011)

bro add me up as user

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------




babloo81 said:


> ________________________________________________________________
> Does this phone have a problem with battery? Mine falls down in 1 day and that too when I dont have any apps installed on it yet and also Iu se nothing. It just stays idle and still the battery wilts down. I bought this phone just 3 days back and am facing this problem.



install advanced task killer from market.......it will kill all the running apps and save battrey to a large extent

---------- Post added 25-02-2011 at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was 24-02-2011 at 10:24 PM ----------




ashishisdrunk said:


> can i play gameloft games in galaxy 3...like nfs,hero of sparta



no you cant play gameloft games in galaxy 3,its not meant for gaming 
you can only play light games on g3


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 25, 2011)

^^ done


----------



## Redhaze (Mar 1, 2011)

bksgs1 said:


> I picked up this phone last week.  Works fine except for One issue -  I hve a prepaid card and the balance is slowly reducing  without even making any calls or sending messages.  I have yet to activate gprs.   After some googling have deactivated background data use in the settings.  Even then there is something happening in the background which is eating up the prepaid amount.   I installed  3GWatchdog which is showing some data being transmitted received but unable to pin down which app is responsible.
> 
> If I subscribe to a data plan will this stop.
> note : I am on reliance.
> ...



ANOTHER way to disable this is type *#*#4636#*#*
ul enter the testing mode
click on Phone Information
next click on the menu button ie the hardware button at bottom lefthand
and click on 'more'
then click on disable data connection 
either first or the second option would disable gprs accordingly

---------- Post added at 07:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 AM ----------

Hello all!
i too am a proud owner of g3 bought it on 14 november n everything looks great!
if it helps any try disabling the background data which is found at settings-->accounts and sync-->background data for an increased battery life..
also have advanced task killer n battery booster app installed which seem really nice n i get two days easily with moderate usage of multimedia n phone features..
Some o the applications i would like to mention here as i used them,
adwlauncher is kinda nice n provides an alternative to the preinstalled twlauncher..
free memory,super uninstaller,bluetooth file transfer,quick app cleaner,maverick etc are all good in their own way!
easytether,abtc(bit torrent client),wifi file explorer are awesome too!
i use winamp(too good! but crashes sometimes.high hopes for the next release!),realplayer,mvideoplayer n rock player tho rock player would hav got a better User interface like winamp!
everyone should try musical pro its simply amazing!!
games well most of the gameloft games i tried worked tho some required higher resolution
the games i currently have include
assassins creed,prince of persia,gangstar2,city jump,southpark,warships,sims 3,fruit ninja,gem miner,angry birds of course!,tennis 09,3d pool master,tic tac toe,opensudoku,the inferno n family guy! 
and before i forget to mention there is an app called sms commander through which you can access your phone for contacts(to name one on the functionalities!) through someone els' phone just by sending a message! 
overall the phone has been amazingly good n i hope the froyo upgrade is official soon!
ciao!


----------



## reddead (Mar 1, 2011)

Redhaze said:


> ANOTHER way to disable this is type *#*#4636#*#*
> ul enter the testing mode
> click on Phone Information
> next click on the menu button ie the hardware button at bottom lefthand
> ...



wtf!!! gameloft games work in g3?????
hows that possible???


----------



## utkarsh007 (Mar 1, 2011)

is froyo stable in it? Will upgrading cost me its warranty?


----------



## Redhaze (Mar 1, 2011)

reddead said:


> wtf!!! gameloft games work in g3?????
> hows that possible???



affirmative..
assassins creed,prince of persia, gangstar2-kings o la(part one did not work),
newyork nights 2,tennis 09 they all worked fine.. though the font of tennis09 was a lil small..

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------




utkarsh007 said:


> is froyo stable in it? Will upgrading cost me its warranty?



well i did not upgrade to froyo as the warranty becomes void on rooting..
eagerly awaiting the official upgrade though its been some time since the release. hope they don neglect it lik one of the earlier versions..


----------



## reddead (Mar 2, 2011)

^yup bro tried these games...all worked but the graphics suck
i thought these games would look like nova,splintercell etc...


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 2, 2011)

^ I will also try some gameloft games today.
Anyways, any new news on official froyo?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey can anyone tell me that is there an app by which i can end call with power key in 2.1?


----------



## reddead (Mar 6, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> Anyways, any new news on official froyo?



negative,whats up with these samsung guys
i called them and they said they will contact me,it has been more than 15 days no one called...


----------



## babloo81 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi All...I am having a problem with my G3. I have configured my official account on Outlook. I have problems syncing the mail. When I click on the outlook (email) icon, it opens all the mails but automatic syncing does not seem to happen. I have checked the sync frequency and set it to 'sync every 5 minutes' but the sync and auto-notification does not seem to work. Can someone let me know what to do?


----------



## Aditya11 (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope G3 owners are keeping a watch on custom ROMs that are available over at XDA forums. There are quire a few impressive ones, some made by even Indian guys. 

Kyrillos' ROM (Gingerbread edition) seems to be the most popular one..


----------



## reddead (Mar 8, 2011)

Aditya11 said:


> I hope G3 owners are keeping a watch on custom ROMs that are available over at XDA forums. There are quire a few impressive ones, some made by even Indian guys.
> 
> Kyrillos' ROM (Gingerbread edition) seems to be the most popular one..



saw them...do phones need to be rooted to use these roms???


----------



## Aditya11 (Mar 8, 2011)

Custom ROMs will replace the factory ROM, thereby erasing EVERYTHING that you have on your phone (but not the data on SDCard). Thus, your phone need not be rooted to use any of those.  

Additionally, 

1. Some ROMs are pre-rooted, (with live wallpapers enabled)
2. Some ROMs are not pre-rooted and you can manually root them yourself, but it is not compulasory

However, know that if you are installing a custom ROM with FroYo which is not officially available for G3, it will NOT be covered under warranty. But ask yourself this: how frequently do you need to give your phone for servicing anyways? Also, you can simply DOWNGRADE to official ROM anytime (2.1 Eclair). 

Most people also don't seem to know that one can always UNroot the rooted phone to gain back the warranty. Much simpler way is to just flash it with original official ROM, however!


----------



## reddead (Mar 9, 2011)

Aditya11 said:


> Custom ROMs will replace the factory ROM, thereby erasing EVERYTHING that you have on your phone (but not the data on SDCard). Thus, your phone need not be rooted to use any of those.
> 
> Additionally,
> 
> ...



thanks for info...
but i dont feel like flashing my phone as i have seen people bricking their phones
my phone is just 4 months old so i will try flashing and other stuff after a while

---------- Post added 09-03-2011 at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was 08-03-2011 at 08:31 PM ----------

atlast ! found a decent game that works on g3:GT RACING[GAMELOFT] 
graphics are decent but the game lags a bit which makes gameplay difficult ....anyways to play the game  you nedd to download 120 mb data


----------



## bksgs1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like something is coming - 

"Samsung company has announced two news, one about releasing a Gingerbread update for Galaxy S and another about Froyo (Android 2.2) update for Samsung Galaxy 3 (I5800) and Galaxy 5 (I5500).
....

..... Galaxy 5 (15500) will get an update next week (14-20 March) and Galaxy 3 (15800) will be updated by the end of the month.

As the two news are from Samsung Romania Facebook page and not from company’ global Facebook page, so the news may be only for that specific region but we can hope so soon."

link - 
Samsung Showers updates for Android-run Galaxy S,Galaxy 5 and Galaxy 3 Mobiles


----------



## reddead (Mar 13, 2011)

^wow! great news,hope this is true...
will it be OTA or through kies???


----------



## babloo81 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi All...I am having a problem with my G3. I have configured my official account on Outlook. I have problems syncing the mail. When I click on the outlook (email) icon, it opens all the mails but automatic syncing does not seem to happen. I have checked the sync frequency and set it to 'sync every 5 minutes' but the sync and auto-notification does not seem to work. Can someone let me know what to do?


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ I don't think it would be OTA for us in India. AFAIK OTA are provided by carriers and ours is not carrier-bound, so i think it would be through Kies. Hopefully it comes as the news says..


----------



## reddead (Mar 15, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> ^^ I don't think it would be OTA for us in India. AFAIK OTA are provided by carriers and ours is not carrier-bound, so i think it would be through Kies. Hopefully it comes as the news says..



my friend has a nexus one and recently got his 2.3 update through OTA


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 15, 2011)

Well... Then as i said... i don't know for sure...
But IMO for Galaxy 3, we will be getting it via Kies.


----------



## reddead (Mar 18, 2011)

any info on the update??date or something??
i cant wait for 2.2


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 21, 2011)

^Looks like it's available through Kies in European countries. (Check AndroidForums)
Waiting for release in india..


----------



## reddead (Apr 13, 2011)

guys good news froyo out now through kies
not checked yet,heard through xda...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ Ya some say its available now though latest kies.

Have to try


Should we unroot before 2.2 upgrade?


----------



## reddead (Apr 14, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ^^ Ya some say its available now though latest kies.
> 
> Have to try
> 
> ...



nope,i dont think so....
BTW iam getting connection timeouts again and again 
samsung's server might have some issue...


----------



## bksgs1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Have successfully  upgraded  to Froyo  thru the official update using Kies at the fifth attempt.    All data, settings are intact.  Prima facie all looks ok.   

Am now moving  Apps to SDCard to free up phone memory   thru - Settings > Applications > Manage applications. Press on an app , and then tap the Move to SD card button to make the transfer.
Refer link - Androinica » How to Move Apps to the SD Card on Android Froyo the Easy Way with SDMove

Gopal


----------



## babloo81 (Apr 18, 2011)

bksgs1 said:


> Have successfully  upgraded  to Froyo  thru the official update using Kies at the fifth attempt.    All data, settings are intact.  Prima facie all looks ok.
> 
> Am now moving  Apps to SDCard to free up phone memory   thru - Settings > Applications > Manage applications. Press on an app , and then tap the Move to SD card button to make the transfer.
> Refer link - Androinica » How to Move Apps to the SD Card on Android Froyo the Easy Way with SDMove
> ...



Hi...Since you have updated to Froyo, let us know if you are based out of India or somewhere else and if in India, please let us know the procedure to update so that we can enjoy Froyo as well...thanks in advance!!


----------



## Aditya11 (Apr 18, 2011)

FroYo is at last available on Galaxy 3. Though many geeks must have tried FroYo-enabled custom ROMs already..

FYA:

Samsung Galaxy 3 I5801 gets Android 2.2 FroYo update in India + How To


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ did you try ?....is it working with kies


----------



## bksgs1 (Apr 18, 2011)

babloo81 said:


> Hi...Since you have updated to Froyo, let us know if you are based out of India or somewhere else and if in India, please let us know the procedure to update so that we can enjoy Froyo as well...thanks in advance!!



Yes, I am based in India - Mumbai.  As mentioned in my post I updated using Kies. 
for detailed tutorial  - link - TechGom: [Official]Upgrading Samsung Galaxy 3 I5801 to 2.2 [DDJP2-India] via Kies


----------



## babloo81 (Apr 18, 2011)

bksgs1 said:


> Yes, I am based in India - Mumbai.  As mentioned in my post I updated using Kies.
> for detailed tutorial  - link - TechGom: [Official]Upgrading Samsung Galaxy 3 I5801 to 2.2 [DDJP2-India] via Kies



Thanks a lot man, I have successfully upgraded to Froyo 
Keep me posted if you find something new in this version or any special care to be taken etc..Can I move already installed apps to the SD card? I tried for 1 app but the option of "Move to SD card" is not highlighted.


----------



## Aditya11 (Apr 18, 2011)

You cannot move all the apps to SD. Some apps NEEDS to stay in phone memory for them to work, and thus the option "move to sdcard" remains non-highlighted for them. Also, you should not move apps that have their widgets placed on any of the home screens. 

Check out various move2sd apps in the market for better management of apps. I personally use apps2sd free.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys m unable to get froyo update coz i am unable to connect g3 via kies. It jus shows connecting but does'nt connect. I have installed all the drivers and m in idle mode. On the phone it shows connected and on pc my sd card is also connected but kies still stays connecting.
PLZ HELP FAST

Can this b a prob due to lack of a driver called bluetooth peripheral device?
Now latest kies version is not even showing the connecting box when g3 is plugged in


----------



## babloo81 (Apr 19, 2011)

Aditya11 said:


> You cannot move all the apps to SD. Some apps NEEDS to stay in phone memory for them to work, and thus the option "move to sdcard" remains non-highlighted for them. Also, you should not move apps that have their widgets placed on any of the home screens.
> 
> Check out various move2sd apps in the market for better management of apps. I personally use apps2sd free.



Thanks for the suggestion. One more query...since I updated to Froyo my battery usage seems to have increased significantly. I completed the update yesterday evening at 5pm and by that time the battery was fully charged as it was connected through USB. By today morning 7pm (14hrs), the battery dropped to 50% already though my usage has not changed significantly compared to 2.1. Earlier my batter used to stay for 2-2.5 days at least with similar usage. I have installed Juice defender after the update and I also have "Advanced Task Killer" installed. Every time I open ATK, it has at least 10 active apps running which was not the case with 2.1. Can you let me know if I am doing something wrong please and if you are facing a similar problem? Also the battery widget app does not seem to work, it is installed but I cant see the icon in the menu list...i used to use this earlier


----------



## Aditya11 (Apr 19, 2011)

1. in my experience, upgrading to FroYo typically increases the battery life. (means, it should last MORE). It could be that you have not tweaked settings after upgradation. Check if any unwanted services are running by default, such as GPS, Auto-sync and such. I am sure you will find more tips on increasing battery life somewhere in this forum. Since you can see which programs are running again n again, (when you use ATK), take corrective steps accordingly. Simply uninstall apps that you don't use or very rarely use. (Google Gesture Search is one such app...I installed it just for testing n show-off but rarely used it, but that app used to re-start everytime, so uninstalled it)   

2. About battery widget..have you moved the app to SD card? As already said, widgets don't work if the app is on SDcard.      

3. Have you tried Custom FroYo ROMs? They typically are optimized for offering better battery life. I use Kyrillos' ROM and like it immensely.


----------



## babloo81 (Apr 19, 2011)

Aditya11 said:


> 1. in my experience, upgrading to FroYo typically increases the battery life. (means, it should last MORE). It could be that you have not tweaked settings after upgradation. Check if any unwanted services are running by default, such as GPS, Auto-sync and such. I am sure you will find more tips on increasing battery life somewhere in this forum. Since you can see which programs are running again n again, (when you use ATK), take corrective steps accordingly. Simply uninstall apps that you don't use or very rarely use. (Google Gesture Search is one such app...I installed it just for testing n show-off but rarely used it, but that app used to re-start everytime, so uninstalled it)
> 
> 2. About battery widget..have you moved the app to SD card? As already said, widgets don't work if the app is on SDcard.
> 
> 3. Have you tried Custom FroYo ROMs? They typically are optimized for offering better battery life. I use Kyrillos' ROM and like it immensely.



What are custom ROMs? I have heard of this but not aware of the usage, installation, merits etc. I have checked the sync options. There is an option "Background data" which is checked. If I try to uncheck this, the autosync feature also gets disabled which I dont want and this was enabled even in my previous version of 2.1. The programs which I see running always are Juice defender, dropbox, yahoo mail,messaging, email, gmail, antivirus, mabilo wallpapers. Is there a way I can stop the auto-run of these apps? I understand the presence of gmail and yahoo mail but dont understand why others remain active.


----------



## Aditya11 (Apr 20, 2011)

I would advice you to check the official xda forums to know all the basics on custom ROMs, rooting and other things. 

There are apps available in the Market which will prevent auto-run of other apps at the start up. Search for autorun killers and try installing and testing the most popular ones. As said already, simply uninstall the apps that you don't use. Also, personally, I wont recommend using any anti-virus app. Its simply not needed.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey can anyone help me in enabling live wallpapers in g3 froyo?


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 21, 2011)

^There was a good article 3-4 months back in Digit for this. (I will check the exact issue).
If you don't have it then check XDA forums, you'll get good instructions.
& if any problems, PM me.


----------



## reddead (Apr 22, 2011)

there is a much easier method for enabling lw
link
Samsung Galaxy 3 GT-i5800/i5801: Enable Live Wallpapers - xda-developers


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 22, 2011)

reviews in gsmarena saying after froyo upgrade swype is working


----------



## babloo81 (Apr 24, 2011)

Aditya11 said:


> I would advice you to check the official xda forums to know all the basics on custom ROMs, rooting and other things.
> 
> There are apps available in the Market which will prevent auto-run of other apps at the start up. Search for autorun killers and try installing and testing the most popular ones. As said already, simply uninstall the apps that you don't use. Also, personally, I wont recommend using any anti-virus app. Its simply not needed.



I already have ATK installed but still battery drains very fast. Apart from this, none of the battery widgets seem to be working. I have tried Battery widget, battery live and few other similar apps. These get installed but when I look at "Manage applications" these show as 0bytes and so no icon appears in the menu.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 24, 2011)

i am facing issue with win7 64bit os -kies 2.0

there seems to be some driver problem when connecting my g3 in kies mode

and cud not update to 2.2 froyo


----------



## reddead (Apr 24, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i am facing issue with win7 64bit os -kies 2.0
> 
> there seems to be some driver problem when connecting my g3 in kies mode
> 
> and cud not update to 2.2 froyo



no need to update with kies,just use odin to flash but you will lose all your data...
you can use mybackup root for backup....
i flashed it with odin....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 25, 2011)

reddead said:


> no need to update with kies,just use odin to flash but you will lose all your data...
> you can use mybackup root for backup....
> i flashed it with odin....



but is the firmware same as the official firmware that xda-forums mentions

which firware you flashed for 2.2?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Apr 25, 2011)

Get can anyone help me use dandelion live wallpaper in galaxy 3.it just vibrates and nothing happens eexcept black screen


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi All, I am looking for a phone recorder app for Samsung Galaxy 3 with froyo .
I tried a numerous apps from the market but none works fine . 
Is there's away to record voice from both sides on G3 ? or any app that works fine on G3 .Please reply sooner.. needs immediately.. 

Thanks,


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 26, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> Get can anyone help me use dandelion live wallpaper in galaxy 3.it just vibrates and nothing happens eexcept black screen



I think G3 wont support it given the 600 Mhz processor.

Is other wallpapers like Aquarium working for you?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Apr 26, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> I think G3 wont support it given the 600 Mhz processor.
> 
> Is other wallpapers like Aquarium working for you?



Till date i am able to use nexus revamped pro and maps live wallpaper
Neither dandelion nor aurora are workin


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 26, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> Till date i am able to use nexus revamped pro and maps live wallpaper
> Neither dandelion nor aurora are workin



Ocean waves wallpaper also doesn;t work for me...i think the one you said isn;t supported by G3....try any lite versions of it


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 27, 2011)

I installed JP2 (Froyo) on top of ZHJPF( Also froyo) via flashing through Odin and did not lose any data/apps.


----------



## reddead (Apr 27, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> but is the firmware same as the official firmware that xda-forums mentions
> 
> which firware you flashed for 2.2?



yes it is same as official,ddjp2
and yeah i am not sure if you will lose all the data but i wipe data before flashing to be on the same side....


----------



## utkarsh007 (Apr 28, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i am facing issue with win7 64bit os -kies 2.0
> 
> there seems to be some driver problem when connecting my g3 in kies mode
> 
> and cud not update to 2.2 froyo



i too had the same problem.
What u do connect ur phone via kies with usb debuggin disabled just right click my computer and click manage 
then select  device manager then universal serial bus controllers then right click samsung android ( i dnt remember the exact name but u willl get to know coz its somethin like this only) and select uninstall.
Then disconnect ur phone. switch on internet connection and then connect ur phone with usb debuggin off and then ur pc must install al the drivers needed.

If this doesnt work, then repeat this procedure after clickin install drivers in kies.

this worked for me hopefully it will work 4 u too


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 28, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> i too had the same problem.
> What u do connect ur phone via kies with usb debuggin disabled just right click my computer and click manage
> then select  device manager then universal serial bus controllers then right click samsung android ( i dnt remember the exact name but u willl get to know coz its somethin like this only) and select uninstall.
> Then disconnect ur phone. switch on internet connection and then connect ur phone with usb debuggin off and then ur pc must install al the drivers needed.
> ...



thanks will try and let u know


----------



## comrade (May 23, 2011)

are there anyone experimenting their G3 with new custom roms? I find the dev roms to be more rich in features, speed and also in terms of usage. Currently on Kyrillos' ROM v5.2 with fugumod 2.4 beta3 kernel and is one of the best combo so far I ever used.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 23, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> i too had the same problem.
> What u do connect ur phone via kies with usb debuggin disabled just right click my computer and click manage
> then select  device manager then universal serial bus controllers then right click samsung android ( i dnt remember the exact name but u willl get to know coz its somethin like this only) and select uninstall.
> Then disconnect ur phone. switch on internet connection and then connect ur phone with usb debuggin off and then ur pc must install al the drivers needed.
> ...



utkarsh it was solved

The issue was with long file name or extension files in my memory card

i downloaded a tool and removed those files with long names

and the issue was fixed


----------



## reddead (May 24, 2011)

comrade said:


> are there anyone experimenting their G3 with new custom roms? I find the dev roms to be more rich in features, speed and also in terms of usage. Currently on Kyrillos' ROM v5.2 with fugumod 2.4 beta3 kernel and is one of the best combo so far I ever used.



i have a long history with the custom roms...
eclair>jpm>indroid 3.0>ddjp2>greenmods pox>jpm(self customized)


----------



## reddead (May 30, 2011)

hey guys,goodnews CM7 is being ported to our galaxy 3

[WiP][ROM] CyanogenMod 7 port for Samsung Galaxy 3 - xda-developers


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 31, 2011)

how to root froyo guys ? i tried z4root it just hangs


----------



## reddead (Jun 1, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> how to root froyo guys ? i tried z4root it just hangs



z4 only works for 2.1,you will have to use superoneclick(i used 1.5)


----------



## comrade (Jun 6, 2011)

reddead said:


> hey guys,goodnews CM7 is being ported to our galaxy 3
> 
> [WiP][ROM] CyanogenMod 7 port for Samsung Galaxy 3 - xda-developers



yeah...much desired update. Happy with G3 except the feeling that its running froyo and with C7 in calendar it will be a thing in the past.



> how to root froyo guys ? i tried z4root it just hangs



why not the custom roms, they have plenty to offer if not u can get a clean rom and build your apps on it.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks rooted with super one click 1.9


----------



## vivek11 (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys 

need urgent help with the Galaxy 5801.

My phones softkeys have stopped working completely. previously they would act funny - e.g. the options key would not work , but the back key would be working and then the other way round and since day before yesterday both have become unreponsive.

I thought it is some problemw with the applications (although i dont remember installing anyting new) and after taking a back of my contact thru titanium, did a factory reset. but still no progress

the home key (middle one ) is still working though
i read somewhere that there is where to get he firmware upgrade/reset for the samsung galaxy phones but not sure about 5801.

Please help


----------



## Voltage (Aug 22, 2011)

vivek11 said:


> Guys
> 
> need urgent help with the Galaxy 5801.
> 
> ...



Check this link
Samsung I5800 Galaxy 3 Android hard reset - PDA Smartphone PNA hard reset soft reset


----------



## pratheekb96 (Oct 12, 2011)

hey guys! i just got a galaxy 3 frm my uncle as a birthday gift and immediately wanted to install CM7 on it i alredy hav exp frm installing CM7 on my lg optimus one and nexus S  so i just wanted to ask u which is the best ROM to install on my fone and if u cud also post instructions on how to do so as well 
thnx in advance


----------



## salvachn (Oct 25, 2011)

pratheekb96 said:


> hey guys! i just got a galaxy 3 frm my uncle as a birthday gift and immediately wanted to install CM7 on it i alredy hav exp frm installing CM7 on my lg optimus one and nexus S  so i just wanted to ask u which is the best ROM to install on my fone and if u cud also post instructions on how to do so as well
> thnx in advance



I use Kyrillos ROM 8 now. Waiting for Christmas to upgrade to a better phone, hopefully the N9.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 30, 2011)

Is froyo the last update for this phone? GB/IS ROM's available for this model?


----------



## reddead (Dec 30, 2011)

Charan said:


> Is froyo the last update for this phone? GB/IS ROM's available for this model?



nope....it won't be getting GB officially...froyo is last...
but there is CM7 being ported but its still in alpha stage...
and ice cream sandwich rom is also being ported but its in very early stage and unusable for normal use...


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 27, 2012)

How many of the G3 users here have installed CM9 port from XDA??

I downloaded the source and compiled it for myself


----------



## reddead (Mar 27, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> How many of the G3 users here have installed CM9 port from XDA??
> 
> I downloaded the source and compiled it for myself



still on CM7....is it good for everyday use??


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 27, 2012)

Good Enough for me.
My device is mostly used for development and calls only.
Those are working fine. Camera preview is not available, but images gets saved.
Bluetooth is not working. Other than that it's all good for me.


----------



## cappy (Apr 2, 2012)

how it's working  this :
- Accelerometer sensor for UI auto-rotate
- Proximity sensor for auto turn-off

on i5801


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 2, 2012)

^ on CM9?
Yeah these are working fine.


----------



## vyral_143 (Apr 2, 2012)

I too have SG3 but I am using it on my own customization. Actually my mom uses it so its kept very basic.
All bloatware, G-Suits is removed. Launcher replaced by Launcher Pro. Kernel is G3Mod 3.1 Kernel.

However not sure on ext4 formatting


----------



## RCuber (May 2, 2012)

My phone is screwed now.. very slow and lots of problems.. I need to get a stable build. 
Just went through XDA and got too confused on which rom to select.. 

Should I use the Official Release by Samsung or should I use other ROMS... Please suggest.. I will be flashing my phone tonite


----------



## reddead (May 2, 2012)

Charan said:


> My phone is screwed now.. very slow and lots of problems.. I need to get a stable build.
> Just went through XDA and got too confused on which rom to select..
> 
> Should I use the Official Release by Samsung or should I use other ROMS... Please suggest.. I will be flashing my phone tonite



you can try cm7, its very stable and very fast.....
try kyrillios's v10 its based on cm7 plus some more teaks

but make sure you have backed up everything


----------



## sameer.pur (May 3, 2012)

I am back on JP6 for time being, the only ROM where I can use everything including my BT Headset. 

CM7 is great, but only BT A2DP is missing.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 3, 2012)

My G3 on froyo(stock)  is getting very slow....any idea why this happening guys?. I tried task killers and remove many apps...but the phone dialer itself takes 10 sec to come up...


----------



## reddead (May 3, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> My G3 on froyo(stock)  is getting very slow....any idea why this happening guys?. I tried task killers and remove many apps...but the phone dialer itself takes 10 sec to come up...



same is happening with me and i am also on froyo.....
its good when i flash a new rom but after some time it gets back to same slow performance......

if you don't care about battery life flash a kernel and overclock it....


----------



## sameer.pur (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, that's why I have flashed G3Mod 2.3 ( I found 2.4.1 somewhat unstable for me).
Created a sd-ext partition and move only 'app' and 'dalvik-cache' to sd-ext with Hybrid data 2 sd script. Now I have plenty of space and performance is also good enough.


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2012)

Im still confused on what ROM to use , so I did a factory reset .. will research a bit for couple of more days.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2012)

whats the battery backup you guys are getting? im getting about 8 hrs only


----------



## coolfire92 (Jul 25, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> My G3 on froyo(stock)  is getting very slow....any idea why this happening guys?. I tried task killers and remove many apps...but the phone dialer itself takes 10 sec to come up...


Root and install custom rom/kernel



reddead said:


> same is happening with me and i am also on froyo.....
> its good when i flash a new rom but after some time it gets back to same slow performance......
> 
> if you don't care about battery life flash a kernel and overclock it....



Are you using v6_supercharger?Sometimes it causes lags.Download the latest v6_supercharger and run the script(no need to install supercharger,just scroll down and run needed options).
It has option for "fast engine flush" and "Detailing"(to fix database errors,compact databases)
See if that helps.Wipe dalvik if necessary.  



RCuber said:


> whats the battery backup you guys are getting? im getting about 8 hrs only


Which rom/kernel are you using?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

cant recall the ROM, I had downloaded it from one of the XDA links  
Froyo
Kernel - 2.6.32.9
Baseband version: I5081DDJG6

Model# is GT-I5800 though it should have been I5801


----------



## coolfire92 (Jul 26, 2012)

RCuber said:


> cant recall the ROM, I had downloaded it from one of the XDA links
> Froyo
> Kernel - 2.6.32.9
> Baseband version: I5081DDJG6
> ...



That is the kernel version which is same for all.GT-I5800  is shown at boot or in system information thingy?If it is at boot you probably flashed a rom with bootloader from european version of the phone(I5800),if not nothing to worry about.

Just don't flash roms that have bootloaders because if any error occurs during flashing bootloader,you might brick your phone.ROMs from samfirmware have them.
With roms without bootloader the worst that could happen is a soft brick. 

About the battery maybe your battery has reached it age.Try another rom,test and if battery is still bad,buy a new one.

Try kyrillos v9(v10 is 2.3),kyorarom ascedency,purumod etc for froyo roms.
Kernels available are g3mod,kyorakernel,astrum.


----------

